# Compatible Cleaners?



## Byte (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello, 

I recently purchased two Ghost Shrimp to help keep my tank clean but it turns out my Betta (regardless of the two Shrimp's different personalities) decided to eat both

Whilst on holiday he took out the small quiet one who liked to sit still the majority of the time and then last night I witnessed, before I could help, him finally catch and eat the larger more defensive of the two Shrimp

I'm curious to know what other 'cleaner' type aquatic life can I put in my tank without my Betta eating it?


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Byte,

There are a lot of choices, but it depends on the size of your tank. If your tank is a 1-5 gallon, a snail might be a good choice.

In a 10 gallon, you have enough room for 5 pygmy or 3 bronze cory catfish.

Remember when stocking your tank that 1 gallon water = 1" of ADULT fish, so:

10 gallon: 1 beta (3" adult size = 3 gallons), 3 bronze catfish (2" adult size = 2 gallons x 3 = 6"), with 1" (1 gallon) 'wiggle room'. Add a snail!

Your tank may look empty at first when all your fish are young and small, but they will grow quickly. Keeping the bioload low means your fish will stay healthy, your water quality will not deteriorate quickly, and if your fish is stressed or injured, it has a better chance of recovery.

Overstocking your tank leads to toxic build up in the water at a rapid rate, poor health and less ability to recover from injury. I learned this the hard way - so chose your betta's tank mates wisely, and everyone will be happier in the long run.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hm... depends on the size of your tank. Also, remember that cleaners dont clean the tank _for_ you, they make their own messes too


----------



## Byte (Jan 15, 2011)

I understand that I still have to clean my tank regularly (as I do) I just wanted a little aid due to his supposed fin rot of keeping the place clean.

The tank is 2.5 gallons and it does have a Mystery Snail in it too, but I don't really think he does any cleaning... Just... Exploring


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Byte,

With your exploring snail, you're at max bioload for the size tank you have now. Please don't add any other creatures until you acquire a larger tank. 

Also, I wanted to warn you to be careful when considering buying catfish/corys for your tank... they range in adult length from 1.25" to several feet long! Be sure you know what size the adults of any given species 'grown out' to.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Ah, snails and shrimp and other bottom feeders wont help water quality for your betta. Finrot is caused by bad water quality, and "cleaning" critters only clean algae really.  I hear nerite snails are good for algae though. You could swap out your mystery snail for a nerite if you wanted.


----------



## Byte (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't have any algae in the tank so I guess it's a bit pointless. I don't think I'd ever add any extra fish to my tank, even if it were bigger

Thank you for the help and suggestions as always


----------

